# kanadai jogi csűrés



## edios (2010 Április 26)

A minap kaptam ezt az emailt: 


"Kérem, segítsenek rajtam, nagyon nagy bajban vagyok. Tudós matematikus vagyok, egy pár éve még gazdag voltam. Sok-sok éven keresztül számítógépes védelmi rendszereket fejlesztettem az országom legfontosabb, állambiztonsági szempontból kulcsfontosságú intézményeinek megvédésére. A Magyar Köztársaság Legfelsőbb Bíróságának 10 éven keresztül a teljes vírusvédelmi rendszerét én fejlesztettem, de több éven keresztül az általam fejlesztett védelmi rendszerek védték az összes vámhivatalt, vegyi és gyógyszergyárakat, az ország mára egyetlen és óriási acélgyárát, nyomdákat, kórházakat, polgármesteri hivatalokat. Összesen több mint 20 ezer kulcsfontosságú számítógépet védtek meg a tudós programjaim. Gazdag voltam, 4 lakásom volt.

Öt éve Kanadában viszont egy 216 millió forintos ítéletet hoztak ellenem, amiből kb. 210 millió forint teljesen törvénytelen, jogalap nélküli, és ettől az ítélettől mára szinte hajléktalanná váltam. Kanada álláspontja szerint hibáztam a per során, mert egy iratot nem tudtam megszerezni, és álláspontjuk szerint az ilyen embernek nem jár az igazságos tárgyalás, sem a fellebbezés, sem a törvények szerinti ítélet, ezért büntetésből nem engedtek részt venni a saját peremben, büntetésből nem folytattak le bizonyítási eljárást még a másik féllel sem, büntetésből eltértek a törvényektől 210 millió forinttal. Büntetésből egy egészséges 25 éves nő részére életem végéig havi 300 ezer forintnyi asszonytartást kell fizetnem, akinek soha többé nem kell dolgoznia, pedig teljesen munkaképes, nem rászoruló, mindez büntetésből az állítólagos hibámért. Ha a büntetés nem lett volna, az a nő soha, egyetlen fillérnyi asszonytartást sem kapott volna, hiszen a törvények szerint nem járna, de büntetésből nekem nem jár törvényes ítélet. Mára semmim sem maradt, 3 családtagom belehalt, egy rákos lett, és a gyerekemet sem láttam öt éve, mert ez is a büntetés része, hogy nem engedik látni a gyerekemet. A törvénytelen ítélet a büntetésem, mert egy magyar cég pénzügyi papírjait nem tudtam megszerezni a kanadai bíróság követelőzésére. Egy egész család, egy tudós egész családja, a világ legerősebb országa (EU) egyik tudósának családja nem halhat ki csak azért, mert egy kanadai bíró elszámolja magát 200 millió forinttal, mert egy kanadai bíró nem hajlandó törvényeknek megfelelő ítéletet hozni.

Ebben a perben a feleségem két ügyvédjét Israel-nek és Goldstein-nek, a bírót pedig Waldman-nak hívták.

Kanadában volt olyan eset, hogy egy óceánjáró hajó kapitánya nem adott le a kikötőben egy papírt, perbe fogták a céget, a papír leadásának elmulasztásáért kizárták az eljárásból, majd elvették az egész hajót büntetésül a papírért. Nem csempészett a hajó semmit, és semmilyen más bűncselekményről sem volt szó, pusztán Kanada úgy képzeli, hogy a felek kizárhatóak az eljárásból, és amikor már úgy sem vehetnek részt, akkor olyan ítéletet hozhatnak, amilyet csak akarnak.

Kanada visszafelé fejlődik a jogtudományban. Egyre több a kizárás, az ítéletek elenyésző részéhez készítenek indokolást, nincs nyilvános ítélethirdetés. A bírók nem törvényeknek megfelelő ítéleteket hoznak, rendszeresen nem tartanak semmilyen bizonyítási eljárás, mint ahogyan az én esetemben sem volt. A jog alapvető jogelveiből szinte semmit sem ismernek, nem értenek, és nem is tartanak be. Valaha egészen jó igazságszolgáltatás volt, olvastam 1920-as évekből való törvényeket, valamint ítéleteket tökéletes indoklással, olyanok voltak, mint Európában, vagy az USA-ban, de mára szinte mindent elfelejtettek. Ami ott van, az nem jogrend.

Az Európai Unió mára a világ legerősebb országává vált. Egy föderáció saját miniszterelnökkel, külügyminiszterrel, katonasággal. Gyakorlatilag mára az Európai Egyesült Államok. Kérem Önöket, könyörgöm Önöknek, ne engedjék, hogy Kanada ezt művelje velem, vagy más Európai Uniós tudósokkal. Miért hagynánk, miért hagyná a Föld legerősebb országa, hogy Kanada fosztogassa a Föld legerősebb országának a legértékesebb tudósait, hogy pont ezekkel szórakozzon Kanada, hogy pont az Európai Uniós tudósok családját kergesse halálba, és a gazdag Európai Uniós tudósokat tegye hajléktalanná őrületes mértékű bírósági csalásokkal? Kérem, könyörgök, ne engedjék ezt Kanadának.

A Genfi Nemzetközi bíróságon pert indítottam Kanada ellen, ennek iratai vannak a mellékletben, egy fájlba összefűzve. A nemzetközi bíróság nem vizsgálta érdemben a panaszaimat, mert nem fellebbeztem Kanadában a kanadai ítélet ellen. De hát pont azért nem tudtam fellebbezni, mert kizártak minden részvételből, még a fellebbezésekből is. Elmagyaráztuk a nemzetközi bíróságnak, hogy minden fellebbezést megtiltottak, ezek után azért nem vizsgálták érdemben az ügyet, mert miért nem fellebbeztünk. De hát pont ezt panaszoltuk, hogy nem engedtek fellebbezni. A nemzetközi bíróság rengeteg dolgot félreértett a beadványainkból, ellenőrizhetik a mellékletben. Az egyik érvük, amire a végső következtetést alapozták, hogy az alkotmányossági kihívási eljárással miért nem próbálkoztunk meg, de mi korábbi beadványainkban elmagyaráztuk, hogy a Kanadai Alkotmány nem védi az általunk panaszolt jogokat. Úgy tűnik, hogy a beadványunkban nem találtak rá arra a részre, ahol bebizonyítottuk pontról pontra, hogy az Alkotmány miért nem védi azokat a jogokat. A Nemzetközi Bíróság ugyanis nem is idézi a Döntésében a beadványunk azon részét, ahol cáfoltuk a Döntés 4.4 bekezdésének állításait, és a végső döntést ezzel a bekezdéssel magyarázta végül.

Kérem, pereljék be Kanadát, mint egyik ország a másik országot. Ha ugyanis ország pereli be Kanadát, akkor a Nemzetközi Bíróságnak már muszáj megvizsgálnia és érdemben eldöntenie a panaszt, amit az én kérelmemre nem tettek meg. Ha ország pereli be Kanadát, akkor nem lehet elutasítási indok, hogy minden fellebbezés ki lett-e merítve. Országok perénél ez ugyanis nem számít. Kérem ezen cikkely szerint indítsanak eljárást Kanada ellen: Polgári és Politikai Jogok Nemzetközi Egyezségokmánya, 1976. évi 8. tvr. 41. cikk 1. bekezdése. Kérem, ha lehetséges, adjanak ki körözést a bíró ellen az Európai Unió területére.



Tisztelettel:

Vargay Péter"

Először azt gondoltam spam vagy valami újfajta pénzszerző módszer, és így utánanéztem létezik-e vagy létezhet-e ez a személy. 
A holland Emberi Jogi Intézmény internetes adatbázisa szerint igen, és az ügy létező. Mármint a nyilvántartásukban van egy Vargay v. Canada ügy, amit azért utasítottak el, mert az érintett nem élt a fellebbezési lehetőséggel.
link itt és itt is.

Ezek szerint ilyen lehetséges Kanadában?
HA igen, akkor ennek a postnak itt a helye a Bolondok házában.


----------



## Bárczy Levente (2011 Augusztus 31)

Tudósnak tudóshoz méltóan, de legalább ember módjára kell viselkednie. Van a birtokomban néhány kötet irat, amely nem ezt bizonyítja. Péter: légy objektív!
Bárczy Levente


----------



## pitti (2011 Augusztus 31)

Akar jot is rohoghettem volna ezen a levelen, ha nem buzologne a csalas szagatol.

En tobb evig jartam birosagra itt mint "para legal" kulombozo ugyekben. 
Eloszor is Canadaban olyan nincs, hogy valakit nem engednek a sajat targyalasara.
Olyan van, hogy tavolleteben iteletet hoznak (Default Judgment)ha nem jelenik meg a targyalason es nem keri akar egy levelben vagy egy harmadik szemely utjan a targyalas elhalasztasat.

Minden itelet fellebbezheto!

Ha a pasas olyan gazdag volt fogadhatott volna ugyvedet.

Nem tiszta az sem, hogy mi volt a vad ellene es ehhez hogy jon a felesege?

Miert egy canadai birosag itelte el, ha nem el Canadaban?

Es meg sok, sok mas kerdes......

Most megprobalok osszekaparni 10 forintot es maris atutalom...:111:


----------



## Jadge § (2011 Augusztus 31)

edios írta:


> Igazán nagyon szűkölködöm. Arra kérném, hogy legyen szíves, küldjön nekem 2000 Ft-ot, vagy 20 000 Ft-ot, ha tud, vagy ha ez túl sok, legyen szíves, küldjön 200 Ft-ot, ha meg tudja ezt oldani nekem.
> 
> Számlaszám:
> CIB Hungary 10700141 65158795 50000005
> ...


 
*a valosag PEDIG AZ* ,hogy a feleseg belepistult a "legjobb" baratba es elballagott a ferjtol, ez ugye mindennapi tortenet ,a valasi procedurat a feleseg elinditotta, a ferj pedig JOL BEVERTE A DURCIT es hazaoldalgott magyar foldre mindenelol >>> fokent a tartasdij elol !
A canadai birosag letargyalta az ugyet es elvalasztotta a part tovabba a NEM KANADABAN tartozkodo ferjet TAVOLLETEBEN gyermektartasra itelte 
>>> mecsoda dillemma ugytunik ezt mindenfele a demokraciaban igy divik !
De a biro biza a gyermektartas melle asszonytartast IS itelt, a ketto tetel sok ev multan kiteszi a kovetelt osszeget >>> mivel a lelepo apuka azt gondolta fineszes - sok kiskaput latott es gyakorolt magyar tekervenyevel , hogy most aztan jol LELEP es gebeggggyen meg azasssszony ! AKKORSENEM FIZET !!
de azassszony nem meggebedt hanem VEGREHAJTAST KEZDEMENYEZETT a jogos es megitelt osszegre !!!
nos a kijacccom a torvenyt haaaat NEM JOTT BE !!!!
ugyanis a figura NEM SZAMOLT a NEMZETKOZI EGYEZMENNYEL >>> UTOLERTEK sooo IGYJART !!!
ez kerem pedig az erem MASIK OLDALA

tan-tan talantan NEM a bolondok hazaban kene a tortenetnek irodnia ,
hanem valahol OTT ,hogy a TORVENYEKET KIJATSZO fifikanak NEM AD TERET CANADA 
megha oly "okos" is az madzsar agy 
CANADA NEM HAGYJA !!!


----------

